# EN: Il n'y en a plus



## Junky_Hero

Bonjour, j'aimerais traduire cette phrase, mais j'ai un gros doute.
Voici le contexte:

- Je voulais boire un peu d'eau, mais il n'y en avait plus.


Merci !


----------



## Wopsy

You could say...
'...it was all gone', or
'...there wasn't any more', or
'...there was none left'


----------



## Junky_Hero

Thanks!
Is "There was no more" correct ?


----------



## claudie24

Bonjour, vous parlez d'un gros doute mais ne dites pas lequel, ..je propose: 

-I wanted to drink some water but there was none left- 
-I wanted a little drink of water but there was none left_


----------



## Junky_Hero

Mon doute réside dans l'accord "not anymore" ou "no anymore" ou "no more"


----------



## Wopsy

Junky_Hero said:


> Thanks!
> Is "There was no more" correct ?


Grammatically, it is perfectly correct, but I think most people wouldn't use it in this context.


----------



## claudie24

vous pourriez utiliser not anymore, but in a different turn of phrase, and maybe too complicated,  such as 

I wanted a little drink of water but this was not an option anymore-


----------



## Junky_Hero

Thank you all


----------



## Junky_Hero

Dernière question avec le même type de phrase:
- There isn't money anymore
est-ce correct?


----------



## johndot

Junky_Hero said:


> Dernière question avec le même type de phrase:
> - There isn't money anymore
> est-ce correct?


 
Greetings!
 
Mais si! L’argent existe encore! (Même si l’on n’en a plus.)
 
I welcome correction of that attempt!


----------



## claudie24

there is no money left -


----------



## chnougui

or: there isn't any more money

it seems to me (don't quote me) that anymore is a temporal description and any more is more quantitative. 

we don't live here anymore (any longer)
are there any more chocolates (any remaining)

hope that helps, maybe someone could verify my grammar rules....


----------



## jrmartinez

Junky_Hero said:


> Dernière question avec le même type de phrase:
> - There isn't money anymore
> est-ce correct?



The best colloquial form would be: _There isn't any more__ money. (Note, this is 2 words.) _In this case, _any more_ is being used as an adjective phrase, modifying _money_--therefore, like all English adjectives--it occurs before the noun.

Your confusion is coming from the fact that the word anymore (written as one word) is an adverb meaning _any longer_. Like most English adverbs, it is placed at the end of the sentence (Example: _She doesn't sing anymore_). 

The way you use _anymore_ in your phrase above, while perhaps grammatically correct, is not correct colloquial usage.

Hope this helps
Bonne Chance!
-JM

P.S. I'm in too much of a rush right now to try translating this message into French, but if you need me to I'd be happy to later. Just submit a rely.


----------



## Junky_Hero

Thanks, i think i got it !


----------



## GaryNZ

Assuming your phrase is "Il n'y a plus d'argent", I would suggest the following:

"There's no more money"
"There's no money left"

The suggestion from jrmartinez ("There isn't any more money") is grammatically correct but I think it sounds a little smoother without the "isn't".


----------



## valskyfrance

Wopsy said:


> You could say...
> '...it was all gone', or
> '...there wasn't any more', or
> '...there was none left'


 
hey,
those sentences are in preterit tense (passé) : il n'y en avait plus
can you say : there isn't any more
                    it's all gone
                    there is none left 

in the present tense ? Thanks.


----------



## jsrwang

Perfectly. The sentences in past tense would refer to the state in the past, as in the sentence in the original poster's question.


----------



## GaryNZ

Il n'y a plus d'argent = There's no more money / The money is all gone
Il n'y avait plus d'argent = There was no more money / The money was all gone


----------

